# Someone is using my CC for uber - Help!



## twotrickpony

Hey guys,

Anyone has experienced it before? First, I sent a complaint to uber about the 2 unfamiliar charges that was billed to my cc. I'm not sure what it is for but it shows the same exact amount for both.

One of the rep told me that a family member or blah is using the said cc. So she said, if it was a fraud transac. I just need to confirm and she'll take care of it. That was last Sat., July 23.

I replied to her the ff. day to confirm that it was indeed a fraud. I have never given my cc info to anyone. Since the first reply was taking so long, I waited til Monday, July 25 for her answer. Unfortunately, I did not receive anything.

The following day, Tuesday - July 26, uber sent a receipt to my email add saying that I'm going to get billed for my next ride due to cancellation. The trip was in Kuala Lumpur and I have been in the Philippines since. I started to panic, cause I know for sure whoever the devil has been using my card info has done it again.

I sent them several emails about it. Up until now, I haven't received any replies from them.

Is there anyway that I can talk to them over the phone? Or is there another option for customer service??

I'm new to uber so I'm not familiar about it :s


----------



## LAuberX

Contact your credit card company.


----------



## twotrickpony

LAuberX said:


> Contact your credit card company.


I already did. I'm actually concerned about the charges. They said, I need to provide strong evidence to prove that it was a fraudulent transaction.

They advised me that the uber "receipt" and short email exchange were not enough.


----------



## Reversoul

twotrickpony said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Anyone has experienced it before? First, I sent a complaint to uber about the 2 unfamiliar charges that was billed to my cc. I'm not sure what it is for but it shows the same exact amount for both.
> 
> One of the rep told me that a family member or blah is using the said cc. So she said, if it was a fraud transac. I just need to confirm and she'll take care of it. That was last Sat., July 23.
> 
> I replied to her the ff. day to confirm that it was indeed a fraud. I have never given my cc info to anyone. Since the first reply was taking so long, I waited til Monday, July 25 for her answer. Unfortunately, I did not receive anything.
> 
> The following day, Tuesday - July 26, uber sent a receipt to my email add saying that I'm going to get billed for my next ride due to cancellation. The trip was in Kuala Lumpur and I have been in the Philippines since. I started to panic, cause I know for sure whoever the devil has been using my card info has done it again.
> 
> I sent them several emails about it. Up until now, I haven't received any replies from them.
> 
> Is there anyway that I can talk to them over the phone? Or is there another option for customer service??
> 
> I'm new to uber so I'm not familiar about it :s


U need to start by getting off this site and on the phone with your credit card company.

All u have to do is request a new card and have your current one deactivated. That will stop the problem at the source. Your credit card company can even remove the fraudulent charges.

Hope this helps.


----------



## elelegido

Always use a virtual credit card number to pay for Uber rides. This is the shadiest of shady companies - _never_ give them your physical credit card number.


----------



## tohunt4me

twotrickpony said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Anyone has experienced it before? First, I sent a complaint to uber about the 2 unfamiliar charges that was billed to my cc. I'm not sure what it is for but it shows the same exact amount for both.
> 
> One of the rep told me that a family member or blah is using the said cc. So she said, if it was a fraud transac. I just need to confirm and she'll take care of it. That was last Sat., July 23.
> 
> I replied to her the ff. day to confirm that it was indeed a fraud. I have never given my cc info to anyone. Since the first reply was taking so long, I waited til Monday, July 25 for her answer. Unfortunately, I did not receive anything.
> 
> The following day, Tuesday - July 26, uber sent a receipt to my email add saying that I'm going to get billed for my next ride due to cancellation. The trip was in Kuala Lumpur and I have been in the Philippines since. I started to panic, cause I know for sure whoever the devil has been using my card info has done it again.
> 
> I sent them several emails about it. Up until now, I haven't received any replies from them.
> 
> Is there anyway that I can talk to them over the phone? Or is there another option for customer service??
> 
> I'm new to uber so I'm not familiar about it :s


Two trick Pony

The Devil usses my credit card too.

You have to keep an eye on Her !


----------



## IERide

TELL your CC company it is fraudulent/was not you. They should have a form for you to fill out (basically, an affidavit) and they will reverse the charges. You should also instruct them to cancel that card send you a new one.
If your CC company gives you a hard time, tell them that your card is lost/stolen, don't ever use that card again and sign up for a credit card from a company that protects it's customers.


----------



## tohunt4me

Did someone have access to your phone ?
To use to order Uber ?


----------



## Papa Sarducci

Coming to this site will be useless, drivers see ABSOLUTELY NONE of the payment details between Uber and Pax, you may as well go to a local church and ask a priest what to do, they will know just as much as we do.


----------



## elelegido

IERide said:


> TELL your CC company it is fraudulent/was not you. They should have a form for you to fill out (basically, an affidavit) and they will reverse the charges. You should also instruct them to cancel that card send you a new one.
> If your CC company gives you a hard time, tell them that your card is lost/stolen, don't ever use that card again and sign up for a credit card from a company that protects it's customers.


Different countries have differing levels of consumer protection when fraud happens. For example, my wife's family have had funds stolen by bank staff from a few different Mexican bank accounts. It's always a big hassle when it happens and there's no guarantee that the stolen money will be replaced by the bank.

Basically, the consumer has to prove they did not spend/use the money, as oppposed to in developed countries where the onus is on the bank to prove otherwise.


----------



## IERide

D'oh!
Didn't realize she wasn't in the U.S. 
.....Nevermind....


----------



## Cascas

Regardless of consumer protection laws, you should report it as stolen/compromised so you don't see bigger charges than just an uber trip.

Also, the csi people have very poor english so if you don't get a response just start a fresh email until you get it reversed. Because every time you email, someone else reads it and eventually you will run into someone who can fix your problem.


----------



## nickd8775

Uber will lose money! Yay. 
They still have to pay the driver but won't get paid when the charge is reversed


----------



## elelegido

Cascas said:


> Regardless of consumer protection laws, you should report it as stolen/compromised so you don't see bigger charges than just an uber trip.
> 
> Also, the csi people have very poor english so if you don't get a response just start a fresh email until you get it reversed. Because every time you email, someone else reads it and eventually you will run into someone who can fix your problem.


Nobody mentioned consumer protection laws. In any case, relying on them would be too slow a process.


----------



## LAuberX

twotrickpony said:


> I already did. I'm actually concerned about the charges. They said, I need to provide strong evidence to prove that it was a fraudulent transaction.
> 
> They advised me that the uber "receipt" and short email exchange were not enough.


what bank / credit card is it?


----------



## observer

twotrickpony said:


> I already did. I'm actually concerned about the charges. They said, I need to provide strong evidence to prove that it was a fraudulent transaction.
> 
> They advised me that the uber "receipt" and short email exchange were not enough.


Get on twitter and complain, complain, complain about your stolen information. Make sure you tag Uber and all it's local philipine city accounts.


----------



## RedoBeach

Uber personal data gets hacked all the time. Many techies have blogged in the past month about how easy it is to hack into their system and obtain personal data, including frequently visited places and home addresses.

"The problem has escalated in the last two years as Uber and Netflix passwords have become more valuable on the black market than credit cards, which have stronger identity theft protections."

"Tyler said it would be costly for Uber to institute stricter security controls, and that ultimately the responsibility fell on me to do a better job of changing my passwords. "We're going to have big problems if Uber tried to start restricting or logging out users," Tyler said. "They would go to Lyft or somewhere else."

http://www.512tech.com/technology/w...er-account-was-hacked/jmefrE0IuJxAM63Ie3HT9L/


----------



## Cascas

elelegido said:


> Nobody mentioned consumer protection laws. In any case, relying on them would be too slow a process.


Next time read the entire thread before posting obsolute comments.

Consumer protection laws are mentioned because she doesn't live in the united states and her bank is asking solid proof to refund her money.


----------



## elelegido

Cascas said:


> Next time read the entire thread before posting obsolute comments.


What is this, the Romper Room? 
_
If a word doesn't exist, go ahead and make it up._


----------



## Cascas

elelegido said:


> What is this, the Romper Room?
> _
> If a word doesn't exist, go ahead and make it up._


You should quit drugs. They are bad for your mental health.


----------



## limepro

My bank card number was stolen while on vacation. The people got a few transactions through but my bank cancelled my card quick, it took about 2 days for me to get my money back and a week to get my new card.


----------



## UberKevPA

limepro said:


> My bank card number was stolen while on vacation. The people got a few transactions through but my bank cancelled my card quick, it took about 2 days for me to get my money back and a week to get my new card.


^^^ What this guy said.

This is a pretty dopey post. Who doesn't know to cancel their credit card, get a new one and dispute the charges? Why on earth would anyone come here for answers from Uber drivers?

Pretty sure Kuala Lumpur is in Malaysia, not the Phillipines.


----------

